

Tilt Brush – VR painting - wodow
http://www.tiltbrush.com/

======
wodow
Direct link to the demo video:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFWw6hGIKmc](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFWw6hGIKmc)

------
mrlinx
almost 0 information on this page. really.

the point of showing how innovative you are must be at some point to enumerate
how.

